# Best Bang for your buck Mass Loaded Vinyl?



## Diesel350 (Nov 26, 2008)

What do you guys think is the best bang for your buck Mass Loaded Vinyl? Been looking around and everything just seems so expensive. Here are the products that looked the best but also pretty pricey. Anyone have any other suggestions on a good MLV that is not so expensive?

Luxury Liner- $2.77/Sqft
Dynapad- $8.25/sq ft
SDS- $1.80-$2.60/Sq ft depending how much you buy.
Zeronoise- $7.57/sq ft


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

I used LLP and was happy. It was a bit expensive but honestly, if you are going to put all that effort into applying this stuff you want to make sure your product is good... otherwise it is a waste of time... a lot of time.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's the stuff I bought.
Mass Loaded Vinyl 48"W w/Closed Cell (per foot)-Super Soundproofing, Co.

It's $13.04 per 4 sq ft, and has the added benefit of closed cell foam adhered on one side. Keep in mind though, shipping on stuff this heavy is a major factor in the price. You're in FL, this stuff ships from CA. You should look for a vendor that ships from the southeast.


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Ludemandan said:


> Here's the stuff I bought.
> Mass Loaded Vinyl 48"W w/Closed Cell (per foot)-Super Soundproofing, Co.
> 
> It's $13.04 per 4 sq ft, and has the added benefit of closed cell foam adhered on one side. Keep in mind though, shipping on stuff this heavy is a major factor in the price. You're in FL, this stuff ships from CA. You should look for a vendor that ships from the southeast.


VERY NICE FIND...


----------



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

+1

I have called all over town trying to find someone that even knows what MLV is. I have not tried a large flooring distributor. But those prices for MLV, might make it possible to have it shipped up the west coat!


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

MASS LOADED VINYL WITH 1/4" OPEN CELL FOAM - eBay (item 350433351540 end time Jan-28-11 08:06:00 PST)


----------



## Abrie (Jan 17, 2011)

Luxury Liner is the product for you

just put some effort in to install the Second Skin products correctly and see how effective they are.


----------



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

Ordered mine from Soundproofing America 48"X25' (100sq/ft) shipped for $165. shipped to Arkansas


----------



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

Get the foam from foambymail.com I used 1/4, 1/8 depending on the application.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

jjbeenken said:


> Get the foam from foambymail.com I used 1/4, 1/8 depending on the application.
> View attachment 23783
> 
> 
> View attachment 23784


nice, clean job :thumbsup:


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

We have recently been discussing this in the product selection sub forum as well just FYI.


----------



## tetsuyabh (Feb 28, 2012)

Amazon.com: Stinger RKCP12 RoadKill Carpet Pad: Car Electronics

If you have Prime, shipping is a non-factor!


----------



## pterpm (Mar 5, 2010)

tetsuyabh said:


> Amazon.com: Stinger RKCP12 RoadKill Carpet Pad: Car Electronics
> 
> If you have Prime, shipping is a non-factor!


How many of this enough to cover the whole car, including 2 door panel and the ceiling 
Please, let me know 
Thank you


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

tetsuyabh said:


> Amazon.com: Stinger RKCP12 RoadKill Carpet Pad: Car Electronics
> 
> If you have Prime, shipping is a non-factor!


That is only 4.6 sq. ft though, which means it costs $10/sq. ft. That's double the cost of Luxury Liner pro. Granted, you'll save on shipping, but working in smaller patches you will probably erase a lot of that savings in materials to seal the seams and extra labor. 

When I researched it a while back I found these guys to have the best prices:

Mass Loaded Vinyl 

Granted, it isn't foam backed already, but that isn't always preferable. If you decide to double up on the high noise areas (wheel wells, trunk floors) then you would only need a single decoupler. They have distribution centers peppered around the US, so you may be able to save on shipping or pick it up directly.


----------



## pterpm (Mar 5, 2010)

alachua said:


> That is only 4.6 sq. ft though, which means it costs $10/sq. ft. That's double the cost of Luxury Liner pro. Granted, you'll save on shipping, but working in smaller patches you will probably erase a lot of that savings in materials to seal the seams and extra labor.
> 
> When I researched it a while back I found these guys to have the best prices:
> 
> ...


I just call this guy and he said" I won't sell it to you except you buy over 100 sq/feet or over 1000 sq/feet

Do you there is any store who sell MLV in Saint Louis,MO because the shipping charge to order MLV is a lot of $
Please, help . 
Thank you


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

The Stinger RKCP12 is actually 12 Sq Ft so it is only $4 Sq Ft.


----------



## vrdublu (Apr 13, 2009)

The most unbiased site I have seen about this topic is here How Tos | Sound Deadener Showdown


----------



## copperears (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't figure out how to use the copy link tool, but this site is worth a visit. Great prices and even with shipping from coast to coast, is still under $2.00 a foot for 1/8" MLV.


Mass Loade Vinyl Mat


----------



## copperears (Sep 2, 2010)

They have closed cell foam also.



Soundproofing Foams


----------



## pterpm (Mar 5, 2010)

tetsuyabh said:


> Amazon.com: Stinger RKCP12 RoadKill Carpet Pad: Car Electronics
> 
> If you have Prime, shipping is a non-factor!


 Is this smell bad when installed in your car. Read the review on Amazon and there some complaint about the smell
Please, let me know
Thank you


----------



## hankbot (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's enough for your whole car. 

Amazon.com: Mass Loaded Vinyl 4' X 25' 100 Square Feet 1 Lb MLV Acoustic Barrier: Musical Instruments

They also sell as a 40sq ft for $100. I have a roll in my garage waiting for install and it seems to have very little odor to it. 

Free shipping by the way makes the 100sq ft roll $1.96 a SQ ft.


----------



## AWIZRD (Jul 14, 2013)

@ptrpm. 
I can say that Roadkill does indeed smell. Add the fact that its a confined space and the smell gets multiplied. I have to say its been a lot of years since I used it, so engineering changes may have eliminated some of the smell. Great product though


----------

